# Typhoon trumps F-15s



## Torch (Jan 22, 2010)

Eurofighter Typhoon Top Trumps the F-15 | Air Force News at Defense Talk Wonder what the parameters were for the F-15s, Did they go all out or just the Spanish Tiffies.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thats pretty intresting. I wonder too if the F-15's were limited. They should put the F-22 up there against them.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 22, 2010)

I should bluddy-well hope the Typhoon would dominate - the F-15 design is as old as the commander of the Spanish Typhoon squadron. After all the money that's been spent on "Eurofighter" it had better be among the best of the best!

That said, I recall once a formation of Tornado F3s totally waxing a formation of F-15s simply by use of information and irregular tactics...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 22, 2010)

Since I know diddly squat about jets, I'll ask the silly questions....

Beau, which one is superior? The F-22 or the Typhoon?


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 22, 2010)

Quite honestly, I dont know which one would be superior. I dont know too much about both planes, but from what I do hear they would most likely be about the same (probably with stealth going to the F-22). It would be a intresting match up none the less.


----------



## timshatz (Jan 22, 2010)

buffnut453 said:


> That said, I recall once a formation of Tornado F3s totally waxing a formation of F-15s simply by use of information and irregular tactics...



Definitely a lesson in there for the USAF. They've managed to control the tempo of engagements over the last several engagements. Thinking specifically of Iraq. Success makes people lethargic. Maybe that the Tornados worked that advantage and slapped the F15s around a bit. 

Typhoon is a good bird and oughta take the F15. At least using the methodologies the Eagle is used to. Now, they'll have to work it to get successes. Good. Better to work through the problem now than to end up dead later.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 22, 2010)

Congratulations to the Eurofighter team!

The F15 airframe is from the '70's...

Maybe the should compete against the F-86 next..


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 22, 2010)

As good as the Typhoon is
the Raptor is clearly better; from his perspective, the Typhoon belongs to the previous generation. The Typhoon's got to see the Raptor before the Raptor sees him and that's always going to be the tricky bit.


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 22, 2010)

All this would prove is the electronics (radar, weapons systems, etc) are better in the Typhoon than the F-15? Would that be correct? 

When was the last time in modern combat when a dogfight actually took place?


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 22, 2010)

Messy1 said:


> All this would prove is the electronics (radar, weapons systems, etc) are better in the Typhoon than the F-15? Would that be correct?



And stealth capabilities... Eeven though the F-15 may have up-to-date avionics, it still is at a huge disadvantage. Even if it's aviaonics were better, the Typhoon would still be more difficult to paint.

This is a non-story.. it would be worth publishing if the F-15s would have came out on top.

its a nonsense feel good story for the European home front.

News Flash! Abrams M1 tank bests German Panther Tank


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 22, 2010)

That is what I was thinking Comiso. The Typhoon should outclass any F-15 variant, as has been said by buffnutt.


----------



## riacrato (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry, but as long as the F-15 is an active aircraft with several air forces the comparison is completely valid.


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 22, 2010)

riacrato said:


> Sorry, but as long as the F-15 is an active aircraft with several air forces the comparison is completely valid.


Nobody's denying that
what did it teach us that we didn't already know?


----------



## Glider (Jan 22, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> Nobody's denying that
> what did it teach us that we didn't already know?



I suspect that night, the US pilots learnt how the Spanish pilots party.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 22, 2010)

riacrato said:


> Sorry, but as long as the F-15 is an active aircraft with several air forces the comparison is completely valid.



The exercise is extremely valid. Both sides gained invaluable information and it will help convince congress to buy more F-35's and F-22's

Its the handling of story that i find ludicrous. You'd have to be really desperate to find a source of pride if "trumping" a plane that entered service 40 years ago makes you proud. The story doesn't even mention that..

I Imagine the Typhoon pilots keep in in perspective. 

Mr. F22 would like to meet them.

.


----------



## Waynos (Jan 22, 2010)

The F-22 went up against the Rafale and Typhoon for the first time at the recent Dubai show. I've been looking for weeks for a report on the outcome, but nobody is telling.


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Let us know if you find anything Waynos! 
Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Waynos said:


> The F-22 went up against the Rafale and Typhoon for the first time at the recent Dubai show. I've been looking for weeks for a report on the outcome, but nobody is telling.


If it was an airshow
then one would suspect that both the Rafale and the Typhoon drivers knew the Raptor was there

If they're saying "yeah, we know that" and it's just a knife-fight laid on for prospective buyers, that would be interesting.


----------



## bigZ (Jan 22, 2010)

Waynos said:


> The F-22 went up against the Rafale and Typhoon for the first time at the recent Dubai show. I've been looking for weeks for a report on the outcome, but nobody is telling.



Hope this helps.

ASIAN DEFENCE: UAE hosts first mock dogfights for F-22, Typhoon, Rafale


----------



## Torch (Jan 22, 2010)

That was interesting, I wouldn't mind hearing the other guys perspective also. I just Loved the way the Spanish pilot thumped his chest over the "victories" over the F-15s. Still think its valid flying against newer planes especially to see what kind of new tactics you need to develope against newer foes.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 22, 2010)

Torch said:


> That was interesting, I wouldn't mind hearing the other guys perspective also. I just Loved the way the Spanish pilot thumped his chest over the "victories" over the F-15s. Still think its valid flying against newer planes especially to see what kind of new tactics you need to develope against newer foes.


 Never met a fighter pilot that wasn't overly cocky , its part and parcel with the job


----------



## Torch (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Butters (Jan 22, 2010)

comiso90 said:


> The exercise is extremely valid. Both sides gained invaluable information and it will help convince congress to buy more F-35's and F-22's
> 
> .



Maybe so. The whole thing smells kind'a fishy to me...

The F-15 may not be quite the close-in dogfighter that the Typhoon is, but given that it has a comparable radar (better in the AESA-upgraded models) the same AMRAAM's and AIM-9's, and a comparable ECM suite, it should be able to give a much better account of itself in a BVR battle than it did, and with a 4 to 1 numerical superiority in a WVR furball, the Eagle drivers should be able to box in the two Tiffies and dispatch them. The Typhoon is just not that superior.

The fact that one Typhoon was able to get 4 kills with its available missiles, and the other 'disabled' 3 F-15's without either getting nailed by the Eagles' own Slammers is very odd 

To me it looks like a set-up to help boost the case for the increasingly troubled F-35, and its purported capability of a 4 to1 ACM kill advantage over all existing 4th gen fighters. You know, like the Flanker. And the Typhoon...

JL


----------



## phas3e (Jan 22, 2010)

comiso90 said:


> And stealth capabilities... Eeven though the F-15 may have up-to-date avionics, it still is at a huge disadvantage. Even if it's aviaonics were better, the Typhoon would still be more difficult to paint.
> 
> This is a non-story.. it would be worth publishing if the F-15s would have came out on top.
> 
> ...



Proponents are always quick to point out the F15 has never been bested in Combat, now it seems its not even worthy of a friendly exercise.

Ssounds more like nonsense back footing to me


----------



## vinnye (Jan 23, 2010)

Good for the morale of the Sanish pilots - but as previously posted by others - it was not really a fair contest.
Same would be true with the Typhoon and the Raptor!
The first thing a Typhoon would know about a Raptor being in the area would be the sound of a missile alarm sounding in the cockpit!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 23, 2010)

Again, it comes down to the man in the cockpit. Having known some Eagle drivers back many years ago, I can tell you that most (not all, but most) of them thought their doodie don't stink. So you are likely taking a group of overconfident F-15 pilots against a couple of outnumbered Typhoons and the outcome was as it was. It does make you wonder how serious the Eagle drivers were taking this. I don't think it was a grand conspiracy.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 23, 2010)

A few years ago a similar situation happened when a squadron of F-15s visited India and those guys allegedly got waxed by IDF MiGs. It turned out many of the scenarios placed the IAF at the advantage and instead of maintaining an expected 3 or 4 to one kill ratio, the F-15s were walking away 2 to 1.

And Butters - is it the F-35 in trouble this week? I thought last week it was the F-22? Its kind of funny as the F-35 IS NOT slated to take over the current primary F-15 mission but yet you bring that up. I guess another conspiracy theory in the making....


----------

